# Engine Stand Mount Hardware



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I need to buy some bolts to mount my engine. I got the engine stand from Autozone and it did not come with hardware that bolts the stand and engine together (which makes sense since the stands are universal). 

What sizes do I need and what grade should the bolts be?

This is the one I have (anyone else have this one?):
Duralast/750 lbs. engine stand (T23401Z) | Engine Stand | AutoZone.com

I have a 350 and a 455. What is the weight of each of these motors?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Personally, I hate three wheeled stands. A fully dressed motor is aproaching this stands wieght limit. It would be fine for shortblock assy but they have a tendancy to tip if the metal wheels catch a crack or a mouse turd on the floor. 

I'd get something like this-

Folding Engine Stand - 2000 Lb. Capacity

My engine stands are like the one you bought but I fully welded them, put a diagonal brace from the base to the upright, welded in a new crossmember in the front the same width as the rear and replaced all the wheels with 4" dia casters that lock.

Again, the stand you bought is fine for assy a shortblock but anything more than that is just scary IMO. With a full dressed motor on there you can bounce it and watch the uprights and joints flex .

Almost forgot, nothing less than grade 5, but preferably grade 8 bolts.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

bolt sizes match threads where transmission housing mounts, but length is determined by engine stand. Grade 5 is fine but use SAE hardened washers under bolt heads since stand usually has large oversize holes for mounting. No three legged stands for Pontiac V8s.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep break a weld and not only will you be picking up your 5K motor from the floor but probably another 5k hospital bill to put your foot back together, Like Alky said you can re-inforce that if you have a welder i have one that a friend gave to me i use for tear down and short block. Need to grab some 1/4" plate and a 2x2 to make the front runner before i would put a full motor on it. Actually been thinking of making it into a Test stand for break-in.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Grade 8 are a must. I have used them for 35 years.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you as always... I'll be getting a new engine stand for my 455 and buy grade 8 bolts.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

